# Shooting deer.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is what I see from our living room window just about every morning and into the day.This morning there are only three there but mostly there are eight to ten.
Is it poching to shoot so many at once and thru out the day?





































 Al


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Aint poaching on your own land,
an if nobody knows!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What feeder in the picture? Surely ya'll didn't mistake the water tank for a deer feeder did ya? Look in the creek and see the pipe where I pump the water out for the summer flower beds. We don't feed the deer we just don't bother them.

Well poaching or not I shot them all with one shot. and then shot them again thru out the day.





































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> What feeder in the picture? Surely ya'll didn't mistake the water tank for a deer feeder did ya? Look in the creek and see the pipe where I pump the water out for the summer flower beds. We don't feed the deer we just don't bother them.
> 
> Well poaching or not I shot them all with one shot. and then shot them again thru out the day.
> 
> Al


Glad not everyone has your poaching attitude or there wouldn't be game for anyone else!
Laws for hunting are in place just for that reason, over kill!

And all does... Well there goes the replacement young in spring!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare shot these while I was in the UPPER at deer camp for two weeks.

Eatting Kare's Butterfly Bush.









Back of the house.









In front of the honey house.









 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like my New Christmas camera.  Shoots those deer 75 yards away very nice.

 Al


----------



## Lorax_Of_Gilead (Mar 12, 2007)

Shooting deer with a 35 mm is legal in every state, as far as I know.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL,
COOL PIC's
Now I would look at this a a "Prep", vension on the hoof.
Well, honey freezer getting kinda low..................


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Duh.
Its been a long week.
I think I missed that bus again. LOL


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> depends on your state and local laws and whether you want to go to jail or not.
> 
> It depends if its your land or not - or if its someone elses, how close to the road it is, etc.
> 
> Some statutes don't allow shooting from a dwelling, some regulate the number of antlerless or antlered deer you can take and in what time period you can do it within, ALL regulate the dates (season) when its legal to shoot (hours and dates) , what you can shoot with, and most stipulate that you can't shoot over "bait" (as in the automatic feeder in the photo) .


  WIHH, how about post a picture of your badge, only a Game Warden could give that much info. Them Wardens round here don't even know that much, but they just might be trying to trick me into a ticket. But your HONOR they wasa eating my turnip salad that just come up. :Bawling: Eddie


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Lorax_Of_Gilead said:


> Shooting deer with a 35 mm is legal in every state, as far as I know.


 Thats true, but convincing the judge that a 6mm and a 7mm is the samething but smaller might be a problem. LOL Eddie


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ended up having 14 in there yesterday but I shot but a couple then it was off to work.I had to go plow snow, go vote and do some shopping for tractor parts.





































 Al


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

RiverPines, yall must be deer-deprived.
Down here the Wildlife Commission is
cutting the number of buck tags and 
making doe tags almost unlimited. Deer 
season is 4 months long already, and not
nearly enough are being killed. Populations
continually rise. Number one payout by
auto insurers is car-deer collisions. You
want to sit on my back porch next spring
and shoot them in my pea patch? More 
power to you.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

RiverPines said:


> Glad not everyone has your poaching attitude or there wouldn't be game for anyone else!
> Laws for hunting are in place just for that reason, over kill!
> 
> And all does... Well there goes the replacement young in spring!


Well seems Missouri don't care,season is 4 months long no limit on Does :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Now I know where to go hunting next year!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some summer evening deer I shot  .
Easy shooters as they were no more than 20 yards from the house.




































 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yall think thats some easy shooting in july and aug we lay on the lounge chair in the pool and pickum right out of the orchard while enjoying an ice cold beverage.


----------



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

In Texas they allow baiting. Seems like that takes the challenge out of the hunt. Poor Bambi.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Friend of mine shoots three or four deer every year, out of his bedroom window. Asked me if I wanted to "hunt" with him some time. To me, that would take all the fun out of things. Some of the most enjoyable hunts I have been on were the ones where I "almost" killed something.

alan


----------



## piddler (Jan 27, 2005)

I just don't see anything wrong with shooting the deer if they are going to be eaten, and if it's on your own land. I would sure like to see that sight around my house!!


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

Down here in Georgia, I think you have to yell either, "It's coming right for us!" or "Hey y'all! Watch this!" before you are allowed to shoot unless you are in season. 

Seriously, that is a very pretty sight.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

These deer are not being shot with any type of gun. They are only shot with a camera either a movie or still. The remain alive to come back day after day.
Soon the weather will turn to spring and they will break up into different groups and singles. The does will go off to have their fawns. The bucks will form their group and spar for ranking till fall.
I really though people would pick up on the camera shooting GEEEEEEEEEES.

 Al


----------



## jonbravado (Jan 8, 2008)

absolutely beautiful to see.

they do look tasty though!! ahaa.

J


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> These deer are not being shot with any type of gun. They are only shot with a camera either a movie or still. The remain alive to come back day after day.
> Soon the weather will turn to spring and they will break up into different groups and singles. The does will go off to have their fawns. The bucks will form their group and spar for ranking till fall.
> I really though people would pick up on the camera shooting GEEEEEEEEEES.
> 
> Al


guess you lost me when you used the word "poaching":drillsgt:


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

:rotfl: Great "shooting"! That's how I hunt too. And there's no season and no limit!!


----------

